# need ride available all summer



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

hey ill be comig back to navarre tomorrow and ill be ready to fish. im acually from germany and ill be deckhanding in destin in my second season. im interested in everything offshore. will pay my share, bring tackle and bait and clean the catch.... 

so if anybody has an empty spot ill be there... destin or pensacola doesnt matter



ferdinand


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

We are in Destin. PM if you are ever interested. Chances are if the weather is nice & we're free, we are going fishing somewhere.


----------

